# Success with crayfish?



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone had any success with crayfish? I've been thinking about getting one this summer to see what it would be like.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I've never personally kept them, but I know people who do.

Species tank, they will shred the fins of fish they can't catch and eat the ones that they can.


----------

